# Unbelievable 2018 Deer Season



## Schatty (Jul 13, 2012)

This season was a special one for me and my two sons as we all took our personal best bucks. I'd like to preface this by saying that we are not in any way trophy deer hunters. We are your typical weekend warrior hunters and all 3 of us just happened to be in the right place and right time this year. I prefer to bowhunt and usually hunt 10-15 days a year and have taken a few nice deer in the 120-140 range. Neither of my boys, 22 and 19 years old, have gotten into bowhunting yet so we try to hunt a few days during gun season. Both boys have taken small year and half old bucks and a few does. The special season started on November 3rd when on my 3rd hunt of the year I took a very nice 12 point that had a gross green score in the 160's. The taxidermist aged the buck at least 6 1/2 but possibly older. Fast forward to gun season, my youngest son hunted Monday, Wednesday, and Friday. He saw maybe 5 deer total in those 3 days of hunting but the 5th deer was a very nice 8 point that he was able to harvest with his 20 gauge, by far his best buck. It was the only deer that even presented a shot opportunity for him. I was prouder and happier when he took his buck than the day I harvested my buck! My oldest son works a 9-5 weekday job and is unable to take any weekdays off so he was only able to hunt Saturday and Sunday. Of course we head out Saturday and 3 hours into our hunt the skies open up and drop about an inch of rain on us. He saw 2 very small does that he decided not to take. Sunday was a much nicer day to hunt but we had other commitments in the morning and early afternoon so he was only able to go out in the afternoon for a few hours. At 5:00 pm he took his personal best, a 7 point with a missing brow tine. His buck had something going on as part of his nose was either shot off, injured or decaying due to illness. There was some very thick puss coming out of his nostril and the buck was a lot skinnier than he should have been at this time of year. We plan to take the deer to a local butcher to assess whether the meat is safe for consumption. Nonetheless it is a very nice buck and he is very happy to have him. We are officially done for the 2018 season and my wallet is a lot lighter as I have agreed to foot the taxidermy bill for all three! Pics are below.


----------



## slimdaddy45 (Aug 27, 2007)

Nice bucks


----------



## squid_1 (Jun 2, 2005)

That is a parents "Grand Slam". Great to see the smile on those young hunters faces. Thanks for passing on the tradition.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Nice!...yeah that buck don't look right.


----------



## jl106112 (Mar 3, 2015)

Great deer! Very kind of you to foot the bill for all three. 

Just a thought, perhaps that buck got into a pretty heated clash with a bigger buck (broken tine) that ripped his nostril/ nasal cavity. IMO, that may cause the deer to forgo eating. The infection from such a wound would explain the pus. Was there anything in his stomach?


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Congrats to all three of you! Truly, a season to be remembered.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

Congrats on the nice deer. It’s great that you and your boys can enjoy that together.


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Awesome story! Thank you for sharing and congrats to you all. All 3 are great bucks!


----------



## walleye 30 (Sep 20, 2014)

Nice job! Get her done!


----------



## ya13ya03 (Sep 21, 2010)

Congrats on some dandy bucks.


----------



## Wing Shooter (Feb 23, 2016)

Congratulations on the successful hunt with the boys those moments are some you will cherish more as time goes by, they grow up quick.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Sweet bow buck Schatty. Congratulations to the whole bunch of you. That’s a special deer season for all of you.


----------



## Schatty (Jul 13, 2012)

jl106112 said:


> Great deer! Very kind of you to foot the bill for all three.
> 
> Just a thought, perhaps that buck got into a pretty heated clash with a bigger buck (broken tine) that ripped his nostril/ nasal cavity. IMO, that may cause the deer to forgo eating. The infection from such a wound would explain the pus. Was there anything in his stomach?


The stomach was definitely not full like most other deer we have taken. We didn’t cut the stomach open to see if there was anything in it but that may have helped us figure things out. The deer has been hanging in my son’s garage and we plan to take the deer to a local butcher today to get his input.


----------



## Junebug2320 (Apr 23, 2010)

Shot this deer in ‘04. Took’m to two taxidermists. Neither would use the original cape. I wanted the original because he had a scar across his nose. I remember a puss area on his neck but I don’t see it in the pics. But obviously damage was done. He ate fine. Damn I was skinny. Haha. 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Tailor made season for you and your boys that will leave lifetime memories for you all.
All nice bucks.
Congrats to you and your boys.


----------



## eyecatchum2 (Mar 30, 2010)

Nice bucks! Time to clear off some wall space.


----------



## jaybird71 (May 31, 2017)

congrats to all of you definitely a great season


----------

